# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  ОСТОРОЖНО ''MILITARY WHEELS''

## ЛИТОВЕЦ

ВСЕМ. ВСЕМ. ВСЕМ. НЕДАВНО В ОДНОМ ИНТЕРНЕТ МАГАЗИНЕ УКРАИНЫ КУПИЛ МОДЕЛЬ ФИРМЫ ''MILITARY WHEELS'' ''GAZ-63A SOVIET ARMY TRUCK'' 1/72. НО 7226 .В ПАКЕТЕ НАШЕЛ СXЕМУ ОТ ''GAZ-63A SOVIET ARMY TRUCK''И 6 ЛИТНИКОВ ОТ''GAZ-63 SOVIET TRUCK'' НО 7218.КТО ОШИБСЯ И КТО ИСПРОВЛЯТЬ ОШИБКУ НЕЯСНО. 
МАГАЗИН МОЛЧИТ КАК ПАРТИЗАН. 37 ДОЛ.США НЕМАЛЫЕ ДЕНЬГИ.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> ВСЕМ. ВСЕМ. ВСЕМ. НЕДАВНО В ОДНОМ ИНТЕРНЕТ МАГАЗИНЕ УКРАИНЫ КУПИЛ МОДЕЛЬ ФИРМЫ ''MILITARY WHEELS'' ''GAZ-63A SOVIET ARMY TRUCK'' 1/72. НО 7226 .В ПАКЕТЕ НАШЕЛ СXЕМУ ОТ ''GAZ-63A SOVIET ARMY TRUCK''И 6 ЛИТНИКОВ ОТ''GAZ-63 SOVIET TRUCK'' НО 7218.КТО ОШИБСЯ И КТО ИСПРОВЛЯТЬ ОШИБКУ НЕЯСНО. 
> МАГАЗИН МОЛЧИТ КАК ПАРТИЗАН. 37 ДОЛ.США НЕМАЛЫЕ ДЕНЬГИ.


Вы что с дубу рухнули какие нафиг 37 долларов??? Может гривен? Раве это много?
Да и что тут такого страшного? Неужели ГАЗ-63 так отличается от ГАЗ-63А?
Если вы настоящий моделист, вы должны попытаться решить проблему, а не кричать во всю всякие идиотские "нагоны " на уважаемую фирму!


ПС. Всю серию ГАЗ-51/63/Люблин и т.д. на сколько мне известно сняли с производства из-за износа формы. Так что можно сказать, что вам повезло - скоро они могут вообще исчезнут.

----------


## ЛИТОВЕЦ

цена модели 11.70 дол. почтовые услуги 25.00 итого=26.70...  отличается много. оригинала машины наверное уже несуществует по крайней меры у нас в литве. а переделовать придется. с уважением .

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Попробуйте зарегистрироваться тут: http://modelizm.pp.net.ua/
В форуме спросите, может ребята помогут связаться с этим инет магазином и решить проблему. Если это вина производителя-то тогда конечно ой..., а если магазин, может и получится решить проблему полюбовно. Удачи вам. :Wink:

----------


## ЛИТОВЕЦ

ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ СПОСИБО... ЕСТЬ ИЗВЕСТИЕ ОТ ИНТЕРН.МАГАЗИНА ЧТО ОШИБКУ ИСПРОВЛЯЕТ УЖЕ .А КТОТА ПИСАЛ ЧТО НЕНАДО КРИЧАТЬ ПРО НАГОНЫ. ОКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ ЧТО НАДО. БЛОГОДАРЯ ВАМ ВСЕМ МОДЕЛЬ СКОРЫМ ВРЕМЕНЕМ ОКАЖИТСЯ НА МОЕМ  ВЕРСТАКЕ... С П О С И Б О

----------


## fsl



----------


## ЛИТОВЕЦ

ВСЕМ ТЕМ КТО ОТКЛИКНУЛССЯ НА МОЕ ПРЕДИДУШЩУЮ ЗАМЕТКУ БОЛЬШОЕ СПОСИБО. ПРОШЕЛ СРОК И НА МОЕМ ВЕРСТАКЕ ОКОЗАЛОСЬ МОДЕЛЬ ГАЗ-63А. Я ПРИНОШУ ИЗВИНЕНИЕ ИНТЕРНЕТ МАГАЗИНУ ''HOBBY TERRA'' И ВЫРОЖАЮ ИСКРЕННУЮ БЛОГОДАРНОСТЬ   ЮРИЮ ВАСИНУ     КОТОРЫЙ ИСПРАВИЛ ОШИБКУ ИЗГОТОВИТЕЛЯ. ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО ИМЕТЬ ДЕЛА С ТАКИМИ ЛЮДМИ.       С БОЛЬШИМИ УВАЖЕНИЯМИ ВЛАДАС ЮОДВИРШИС

----------

